# Kennesaw knife company



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just received a catalog for this company. Does anyone have any experience with these people? I like the prices but I've personally never heard of them.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I get a catalog from them every couple of months. I recognize many of their products, and most are decent to good quality. The prices aren't bad, but they won't ship many of their items to New York.


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't checked them out. Might have to.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Im thinking of purchasing a sword and the walking stick/hammer. Prices are good and shipping isnt bad.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'm right next to them but never bought anything from em. Guess I gotta check em out. Sucks they won't ship to NY.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kennesaw is a pretty good company, but I suspect they are affiliated with Bud K and the reason that the prices are good is that their products are seconds. That doesn't mean that they're bad, it just means that the product may have some type of flaw, usually finishing or grinding, which doesn't mean a bad blade, just one that may not be as pretty.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've ordered from up a couplea times. Been happy with everthin I got from em. Sign up fer there email list an they send ya deals an what not. Got one awhile back was free shippin. Somea there stuff looks sorta cheesey, but like anybody else, pick through an there be some decent stuff.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the "timber rattler" series of bowies, German steel, Pakistani labor, working stiff price.


----------



## rongway86 (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had a Kennesaw pocket knife for years and have never had a problem with it. Best pocket knife I've ever owned.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


----------

